# Duets for Harpsichord and Lute?



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Does anyone know of any duets for harpsichord and lute? Closest I've come is some fantasias by Boccherini for guitar and harpsichord. I guess almost any music for guitar & keyboard could be played on lute + harpsichord, but I'm having trouble finding anyone who actually has.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Bream has done a few duets with harpsichordist George Malcolm, but they are probably arrangements

CORINA MARTI and MICHAL GONDKO have several CDs with 15th-16th century music for lute + early harpsichord/clavichord/whatever


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

NoCoPilot said:


> Does anyone know of any duets for harpsichord and lute? Closest I've come is some fantasias by Boccherini for guitar and harpsichord. I guess almost any music for guitar & keyboard could be played on lute + harpsichord, but I'm having trouble finding anyone who actually has.


I think this is a really nice combination. I'm sure I'll remember some other things later but these come to mind straight away:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007XOW6IA/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp (the first suite)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Jacques-Ch...51628&sprefix=chambonnieres+cd,aps,47&sr=8-12

(You'll have to search for the pieces -- played with Claire Antonini on lute)


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

From the top of my head this one (arrangements of organ music), but I haven't heard it:

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8074331--bach-j-s-trio-sonatas-nos-1-6-bwv525-530


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Don't know of one but I would (personally) think it would sound pretty dreadful.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Skip Sempe on a Bruce Kennedy Pascal Taskin Copy(the statement on CD booklet as a 17th century model is incorrect.)with lutenist Brian Feehan.

Label: DHM








Olivier Baumont on an original anonymous french 17th century double in a parisian private collection. Claire Antonini: lute and theorbo. Label: ‎AS MUSIQUE

For lute and harpsichord duets, I recommend these 2 sets of Cds of Jacques Champion de Chambonnieres(1601-1672) music, not all tracks are duet but partial numbers of them. Beautiful music and instruments. Sound quality of both sets are very good too.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

There is a recording of Bach's Organ Trios played on Harpsichord and Guitar (called "Bach with Pluck" maybe). There's also a Naxos recording of Sylvius Leopold Weiß on harpsichord and guitar/mondolin? I think.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

To my knowledge there is no original body of work for lute and harpsichord duo. In their CD _Barricades_ the lutenist Thomas Dunford and harpsichordist Jean Rondeau play a selection of French Baroque chamber works, most of them originally for solo lute (e.g. de Visée), harpsichord (Couperin, d'Anglebert) or even bass viol (Marais), and perform them as duos. The excellent performances seem to be semi-improvised.


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

NoCoPilot said:


> I guess almost any music for guitar & keyboard could be played on lute + harpsichord, but I'm having trouble finding anyone who actually has.


hate to hurt your feelings darling. but Lute + Harpsichord is a very gross combination and perhaps this is why it's so rare to find this duo work together


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

rick riekert said:


> to my knowledge there is no original body of work for lute and harpsichord duo. In their cd _barricades_ the lutenist thomas dunford and harpsichordist jean rondeau play a selection of french baroque chamber works, most of them originally for solo lute (e.g. De visée), harpsichord (couperin, d'anglebert) or even bass viol (marais), and perform them as duos. The excellent performances seem to be semi-improvised.


no! Absulotely hate it!


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Tarneem said:


> hate to hurt your feelings darling. but Lute + Harpsichord is a very gross combination


Well sweetie I happen to like unusual combinations. Lute and harpsichord are contemporaneous, and somewhat similar in sound How could that be any worse than two guitars or two pianos?


----------

